# Low maintenance tips for small aquarium



## sketty55 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all. I bought a 9 gallon fluval flex aquarium for my kids, which is home to 3 platty's, and 2 glo fish. The kids are happy with it, but without any previous experience I had no idea that I would need to do cleaning and water changes every weekend. After about 5 days following a cleaning, the water starts to reflect a green tinge. I clean the excess food, and turn off the lights at night. 

What are my options to reduce the frequent cleanings. Can I buy an upgraded filtration system, buy plants and cleaner fish, or do i need to upgrade to a much larger tank that would maintain the env for longer. 

Appreciate any advice!


----------



## Mamoru (Jun 24, 2020)

Your tank is likely just finishing up the “cycling” process! Sounds like you’ve done a nice job keeping up with changes, and things should get easier.

All that nastiness thats turning into green will be gobbled up by fast growing plants! And your fish will thank you! The fluval flex can support plants well too.

I personally love stocking up on plants, which helps to eat up waste and allow for much less frequent maintenance 😄


----------

